
Gmail is about to start testing verification-like logos for email - Jaruzel
https://www.engadget.com/gmail-bimi-logo-verified-025752904.html
======
richij
Get lost. How about, "No"?

BIMI's real goal is to track people. No thank you, I block remote-load images
because I value my privacy.

Gmail/Gsuite had better make this optional, or I'll be looking elsewhere for
my email client needs.

------
totetsu
I hope those of us who don't like looking at logos have the option to turn it
off. Unlike the chrome unwelcome omnibox popups for fedex and the like.

